# The use of Burdizzos



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Gee Whiz:

I think I told you that a friend came over a few days ago and castrated a bull for me with a pair of Burdizzo clamps. I decided that I ought to have a set on hand, so I bought a pair off Ebay. 

Then I started looking for instructions giving precise details and precautions as to their use. Would you believe I found more articles referring to the use of Burdizzos and elastrators on humans (apparently these things are big among trans/homosexuals and S & M circles) than on cattle? 

After about an hour's search I found three useful articles, one from the U. of Arkansas, one from a goat breeder and another from the USDA. These will be useful around here. I just will not cut a calf when flies are out. I would have had a pair before now, but they are terribly expensive when new, and I thought the elastrator would do until I found out that using it could lead to losing a calf to gangrene. 

Ox


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

eeyuk! i had no idea. :nono: 

i've been toying with the idea of getting one to use on my goats. i need to neuter an adult male once in a while, as i bring in replacements. kind of a pain to have the vet out, or haul one in to the vet, just for that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Marvella;

They make several sizes. I bought the l9 inch size for bulls. For small goats and sheep they make a 9 inch pair that can be used one-handed like ordinary pliers. There is a mid-size about l4-l6 inches that will work on larger goats and calves. (They will all work, you just cannot close a 9-inch pair one-handed on a bull, and the l9 inch pair would be too large to get in place on a small kid.) Google "University of Arkansas, Burdizzo" to get good instruction. The 9 inch size are on Ebay pretty constantly, and cheap. 

Ox


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

thank you, ox! i'll do that.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ox as I read your Burdizzo info  I'm gettin' an OIIGGH feelin' in me knickers. Me Boys are climbin' for the haymow at warp speed, LOL.
Dad had the Big Burdizzo when I was but a lad. Seems to me we had more than one Holstien Steer who sired calves, but admittedly that was probably due to poor technique- There was a nut loose on the handles. :cowboy:


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Up North said:


> Seems to me we had more than one Holstien Steer who sired calves, but admittedly that was probably due to poor technique- There was a nut loose on the handles. :cowboy:


Talking goats here, not cows - 
This is one of the reasons that we no longer band or use the burdizzo. We surgically remove the testes.
I've seen too many problems with banding the teats inside the band or only 1 teste. It is amazing how they can suck those little boys up when they see the bander.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Sometime back I posted on how to minimize the problems associated with banding. My operation is a one man show. If it is done, I do it. I band all my bull calves myself and I have no problems that I am aware. To reduce the possibility of not getting the right components contained by the band I have a small homemade thingy that I make and use. The thingy is nothing more than a thin piece of durable and flexible plastic about the size of a playing card but thicker. A 3/8 inch slot is cut from one long side to the center. (I drill a 3/8 inch hole in the middle and use a small scroll saw to make the slot) When applying the band, I first slide the thingy slot between the scrotum and the belly of the animal. I then count to determine I have two. I now know that I have captive everything that needs to be held below the band. (I buy bands by the 100 for less than $2 and except for a few that I keep on the 4wheeler, keep them in the freezer ) With the thingy keeping everything in place it is a very simple matter to apply the band, remove the banding tool and then remove the thingy. There is no patent on this so feel free to replicate to your hearts content


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Agman, you are right; technique is part of it and sprung burdizzos can happen. However, I'd bet on 90% being technique. The U of Ark people say to be sure to pull the testes down, one at a time and clamp the cord two places, about a half inch apart pulling on the testes after the clamp is shut. This ends up with four clampings. 

This is an old, old technique and was once done with hammers and iron rods. From what I read, Burdizzo was for a long time the only firm to make a successful clamp. I like it because it is bloodless and does not run the risk of blood poisoning as does banding. 

I remember clamping calves with my buddy when we were about l4 years old, helping his dad. Screw worms were a real problem in those days.
Ox


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ox I'm sure that with proper technique the Burdizzo is an effective tool, and avoiding fly problems is a worthy pursuit. Was just funnin' with you about the boys climbing, LOL.


----------

